# Newbie saying 'ello!



## JJJ05 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am a newbie and thought it only polite to introduce myself to the forum! 

I am not a _true_ newbie, I've lurked here often and this place has been a real source of help to me at times, during not only my own ttc days but also during my time so far as a hopeful surrogate.

Decided to come out of the shadows and get registered at last.

I am married, have 3 children of my own. First one took 5 years to conceive but he was worth the wait, the 2 that followed took us by surprise!

As I said, I am a traditional surrogate. I have now had 2 matches, with 2 different couples but was unsuccessful up until this point. My last match ended recently and has left me feeling a bit bruised and very wary.

But, with some time out, I hope to feel able to start the search for a new, deserving couple and hopefully a life long ambition to make another couple complete, will at last have its happy ending!

Looking into shifting weight and considering host surrogacy maybe in the future.

So, that's me. Apologies it was a bit rambly but I'm glad to be here and hope to make friends that can help support me along the way.


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello jjj05   
glad you decided to join us   how amazing to want to be a surro after ttc for 5 yrs for your first child, sorry to hear that so far things haven't turned out as you may have hoped and I understand you being wary   feel free to ask any questions about host surrogacy, are you with an 'agency' or an indie surrogate ? We're a friendly bunch here and are always happy to support and help
Sam


----------



## JJJ05 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Sam and thanks for your sweet reply.

I am indie, I had actually filled out the paperwork to join an agency but met my IFs on the independent circuit at the same time so continued with that.

If I dust myself off at some point and decide to go back to surrogacy, I am much more inclined to join an agency - just for that extra support and security I guess.


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Well I wish you well with whatever you decide, we all need support at some point on the surrogacy roller coaster  x


----------

